# Where can you see lions?



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

Where can you see lions? Only in Kenya! 



Ok, so I'm easily amused...


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

badger badger badger badger badger badger.....
.
.
.
.
.
.

Mushroom.... mushroom.... snaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaake!


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

Yeah, but have you seen the Harry Potter version? :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2005)

Shev:
OH MY GOD, I LOVE THE BADGERS CARTOON! 
do any of you guys go to ebaum's world?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I dont know Kenya see lions there?


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

What are you guys watching??


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

badgers are my screen saver!


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2005)

woa!
i want that screen saver! where'd u get it???


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

ahh, yes the badger cartoon...its amazing how famous it got...practically everyone knows about the badger cartoon..theres a lord of the rings version of it on the site too.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2005)

what site?


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

badgers isnt quite as popular as starwars kid, and you kicked my dog.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2005)

shev, where'd u get ur screen saver?


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

Lord of the Rings Badgers 
Badger Screensaver 

And for Led Zeppelin fans: I, for one, welcome our new Viking Kitten overlords.


----------



## John (Apr 19, 2005)

You know, the badger is our state animal!


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

I have no idea where I got the screen saver, my brother did. i think he just recorded it over using something, or neo napster.

the viking kitties are awesome imbrium


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

Yeah, they're my all time favorite. The first time I saw it, when it got to the end, and they're just going across that pond I was almost crying I was laughing so hard!


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2005)

u guys hafta see the llama song!

http://albinoblacksheep.com/flash/llama.php

this one is my favorite.


----------

